# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  لائحة الوظائف الصحية

## هيثم الفقى

لائحة الوظائف الصحية

الصادرة بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/241 وتاريخ 28/3/1412هـ والمعمول بها من بداية العام المالي 1412/1413هـ 
خطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء بشأن الموافقة على اللائحة

المملكة العربية السعودية الرقم /7/7689/ ر
ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء التاريخ:2/6/1412هـ

صاحب المعالي وزير الصحة المحترم 

بعد ألتحية :
ابعث لكم طيه نسخة من خطاب الأمانة العامة لمجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 451/412/م خ وتاريخ 28/5/1412 المشار فيه إلى أن مجلس الخدمة المدنية قد ناقش (لائحة الوظائف الصحية ) المعد من قبل الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية بالتعاون مع الوزارة والجهات الأخرى ذات العلاقة 0و اتخذ حيال ذلك قراره رقم (1/241) وتاريخ 28/3/1412 هـ المتضمن الموافقة على لائحة الوظائف الصحية وملاحقها بالصيغة المرفقة بنفس القرار 0على أن تسري أحكامها اعتبارا من العام القادم 1412/1413 وان يعالج وضع من يتقاضى وقت نفاذ هذه اللائحة البدل المخصص للعاملين في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية بحيث يمنح البدل المقرر في هذه اللائحة 0 فإذا قل هذا البدل عما يتقاضاه عند نفاذ هذه اللائحة فتصرف له مكافأة تعادل الفرق مادامت شروط استحقاق البدل متوفرة لديه 0
وحيث تمت الموافقة الكريمة على ذلك 0فامل إكمال اللازم بموجبه0 
وتقبلوا تحياتي 0
رئيس ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء 
محمد بن عبدالله النويصر 


صورة لكل وزارة ومصلحة حكومية 0
قرار المجلس

صدرخطاب معالي الأمين العام لمجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 451/412/م خ وتاريخ 28/5/1412هـ الموجه إلى معالي رئيس ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء أ لمشار فيه إلى ما إ تخذه مجلس الخدمة المدنية بقراره رقم 1/241 وتاريخ 28/3/1412هـ من اجل تبليغه للجهات المختصة للعمل به والذي نص على ما يلي :

أولا : الموافقة على لائحة الوظائف الصحية وملاحقها بالصيغة المرفقة بهذا القرار 0
ثانيا: من يتقاضى وقت نفاذ هذه اللائحة البدل المخصص للعاملين في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية 0 يمنح البدل المقرر في هذه اللائحة، فإذا قل هذا البدل عما يتقاضاه عند نفاذ هذه اللائحة ، فتصرف له مكافأة تعادل الفرق مادامت شروط استحقاق البدل متوفرة لديه 0
ثالثا : تسري أحكام هذه اللائحة اعتبارا من العام المالي القادم 1412/1413هـ 0
وقد وافق خادم الحرمين الشريفين رئيس مجلس الخدمة المدنية – ايده الله – على محضر الجلسة رقم (241/412) وتاريخ 28/3/1412هـ المتضمن لهذا القرار واعتمده بالتوقيع السامي 0
أرجو تفضل معا ليكم بعد الإطلاع التوجيه باتخاذ اللازم نحو تبليغ القرار لمن يعنيه أمره للعمل بمقتضاه 0 
ونرفق لمعا ليكم نسخة من محضر الجلسة المشتمل على القرار المشار إليه 0 ونسخة من لائحة الوظائف الصحية وملاحقها بالإضافة إلى كامل أوراق الموضوع 0 
وتفضلوا معا ليكم بقبول خالص تحياتي واحترامي 0

الأمين العام لمجلس الخدمة المدنية 
عبد الرحمن بن محمد السد حان 

لائحة الوظائف الصحية 
ألفصل الأول 
تعريفا ت
مادة (1)
يقصد بالعبارات التالية – أينما وردت في هذه اللائحة – المعاني الموضحة أمامها:
1- الوظائف ألصحية :
هي الوظائف التي يؤدي شاغلوها خدمات صحية أو طبية في جميع المرافق الصحية 0 
2- الوزارة :
ويقصد بها وزارة الصحة والجهات الحكومية الأخرى التي تقدم خدمات صحية 
3- المرافق الصحية :
- المستشفيات الحكومية والمستوصفات والمراكز والوحدات الصحية والمكاتب ،والمحاجر الصحية ( الكورنتينات ) والمستودعات الطبية ، والعيادات والمختبرات ، وبنوك الدم ، ومراكز البحث الصحي ، وأقسام الطب الشرعي 0
- المعاهد الصحية ، ومرافق التعليم والتدريب الصحي 0
- الجهات التي يتم الاتفاق عليها بين الوزارة والديوان العام للخدمة المدنية 0
4- الجهة الإدارية:
هي الجهة التي تنظم ميزانيتها بفصل مستقل من فصول الميزانية العامة للدولة 0
5- الديوان : 
هو الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية ( أي وزارة الخدمة المدنية حاليا) 0 
6- الإدارة والإشراف:
ويقصد بها أعمال الإدارة والأشراف على المرافق الصحية وإدارتها وأقسامها الطبية في مجالات تخصصاتها الصحية في الوزارة والمرافق الصحية 0 
7 – المجموعة :
هي الإطار العريض من التقسيم الوظيفي الذي ينتمي إليه عدد من الفئات المتماثلة في طبيعة العمل مثل مجموعة الأطباء 0 
8- الفئة:
هي تقسيم فرعي للمجموعة ، وتتماثل وظائف كل فئة في طبيعة العمل
ومستوى الصعوبة ونوع ومقدار المسئولية 0 وبالتالي تتطلب تأهيلا علميا وعمليا متماثلا وما يصاحب ذلك من المعرفة والقدرة والمهارة نوعا ومستوى 0 
9- المستوى :
هو مؤشر لموقع راتب الفئة عند حد معين من صعوبة الواجبات ومقدار المسئولية ، وكل مستوى يمثل مرحلة من مراحل المدى الوظيفي لكل فئة داخل المجموعة ذات الفئات المتعددة كالأطباء ، اوألمجموعة ذات الفئة الواحدة مهما تعددت المسميات الوظيفية لها كالفنيين ، والمستوى يقابل المرتبة في سلم رواتب الموظفين ، وذلك لكون سلم رواتب الوظائف الصحية عبارة عن مجموعة من السلالم المدمجة0 
10-المؤهلات :
تعني المستوى العلمي والتدريبي والخبرات العملية والمعارف والصفات الشخصية والقدرات والمهارات التي تتطلبها الوظيفة 0 
11- ألخبرة المعتبرة : 
هي الخبرة المكتسبة في المرفق الصحي الحكومي أ و الأهلي المعترف به من الوزارة 0 
12- الترقية: 
وهي تدرج المصنف على أي من الفئات الواردة بسلم الوظائف الصحية من مستوى إلى المستوى التالي له ضمن المجموعة والفئة المثبت عليها راتبه 0 
13- الحد ألأدنى من الراتب:
هو المبلغ المخصص كبداية لراتب فئة من الفئات الواردة بسلم رواتب الوظائف الصحية المرفق باللائحة 0
14-العلاوة السنوية: 
وهي الزيادة التي تطرأ سنويا على راتب المشمول بهذه اللائحة في ضوء الخدمة0
15- البدلات : 
وهي المبلغ – عدا الراتب – التي تصرف للعاملين في المرفق الصحية أما بنسبة مئوية او مبلغ محدد وفقا لجدول البدلات الملحق باللائحة ، ومن ضمن هذه البدلات :
1- ( بدل التفرغ والعمل ألأ ضافي ) وهو المبلغ الذي يدفع لبعض الفئات المحددة بجدول البدلات ممن تشملهم هذه اللائحة مقابل التفرغ للعمل الحكومي والعمل الاضافي 
2- ( بدل الضرر والعدوى والخطر ) وهو المبلغ الذي يصرف للوظائف التي يحتمل أن يتعرض شا غلوها بحكم عملهم للضرر أو العدوى أو الخطر 0
3- ( بدل مزاولة الطب الشرعي ) وهو المبلغ المخصص للعاملين في مراكز وأقسام الطب الشرعي المشمولين بهذه اللائحة بمن فيهم العاملون في ثلاجة الموتى 0
4- (البدل المخصص للعاملين في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية ) وهو المبلغ ألمخصص مقابل ظروف وطبيعة العمل في هذه الجهات والتعامل مع فئة معينة من المرضى 0
5- ( البدل المخصص للعاملين في مستشفيا ت الجذام وأقسام العزل ) وهو المبلغ المخصص لمن يعمل في هذه الجهات مقابل الأثار التي قد تترتب على ممارسة هذا العمل في أماكن تنتشر فيها العدوى 0
6- ( بدل قيادة سيارات إسعاف ) وهو المبلغ الذي يمنح للمسعفين المؤهلين الذين يتولون قيادة سيارات الإسعاف بأنفسهم بالإضافة إلى قيامهم بواجبهم كمسعفين 0
7- (بدل الانتقال ) وهو المبلغ الذي يصرف شهريا مقابل نفقات انتقل الموظف من والى مقر عمله 0

الفصل الثاني 
المشمولون بأحكام اللائحة 
ماده (2)
تسري أحكام هذه اللائحة على شاغلي الوظائف الصحية بصفة أصلية من السعوديين المدنيين في جميع الأجهزة الحكومية – باستثناء أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعات – وتشمل شاغلي الوظائف المحددة فئاتها في الجدول المرفق بهذه اللائحة 0

الفصل الثالث
شغل الوظيفة والمؤهلات
ماده (3)
يتم شغل الوظائف الصحية المشمولة بهذه اللائحة وفقا لدليل المؤهلات الملحق بها، ويجوز تعديل هذا الدليل بالاتفاق بين وزير الخدمة المدنية والوزير المختص0
ماده (4)
أ – يتم تعيين الموظف المشمول بهذه اللائحة على وظيفة من الوظائف الشاغرة في مجموعة من مجموعات الوظائف ألصحية ، أو في فئة أعلى من فئات الوظائف داخل المجموعة التي تقع بها وظيفته ، وفقا للضوابط التالية : 
1- دليل توفر المؤهلات العلمية والعملية أو التدريبية المنصوص عليها في المؤهلات المشار إليه في المادة (الثالثة ) من هذه اللائحة 0
2- أن لا يقل أخر تقويم أداء وظيفي اعد عنه عن (جيد) 0
ب- يمنح المعين في فئة أعلى من الفئة التي يشغلها راتبا يعادل راتبه قبل التعيين ، بالإضافة إلى ما لا يقل عن مقدار العلاوة المحددة للمستوى الذي كان مثبتا عليه 0
ماده (5) (*)
يرقى الموظف المشمول بهذه اللائحة من المستوى المثبت عليه إلى المستوى التالي له بالشرطين التاليين : 
أولا: أن يكون قد أنهى جميع العلاوات في المستوى المثبت عليه , وأن يقضى سنه على الأقل في حده الأعلى على أن تستبعد مدة الغياب التي لا يعطى عنها راتبا 0
ثانيا: أن يكون تقدير تقويم الأداء الوظيفي المعد عنه للسنتين الأخيرتين بدرجة (جيد جدا) على الأقل 0
وتحتسب – لأغراض الترقية 0 البحوث، والإنجازات ، والمهارات المتميزة ، والحضور أو المشاركة في الدورات التدريبية القصيرة وما شابهها – إذا ثبت بشكل مؤكد أن للاستفادة منها علاقة مباشرة بطبيعة العمل, وفق المعايير التي تضعها الوزارة مع وزارة الخدمة المدنية مدة ومستوى 0
واستثناء من ( الشرط الأول ) من هذه المادة – تجوز ترقية الموظف إلى مستوى أعلى قبل انتهاء المدة اللازمة للبقاء في المستوى المثبت عليه ، إذا حصل على مؤهل علمي أو اجتاز بنجاح برنامجا تدريبيا بطبيعة العمل ، تحدد مدته ومستواه بضوابط تضعها الوزارة ووزارة الخدمة المدنية0
ماده (6) 
يتم نقل المشمول بأحكام هذه اللائحة إلى وظيفة غير مشمولة بأ حكامها وفقا للقواعد الواردة في المادة (10/9)من اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية 0
الفصل الرابع 
ساعات الدوام
ماده (7)
أ – تكون ساعات العمل الشهرية للمشمولين بهذه اللائحة مائه وست وسبعين (176) ساعة بالإضافة إلى ما يلي: 
--------------------------------------------------
(*) يلاحظ تعميم ديوان الخدمة المدنية رقم 18431وتاريخ 4/5/1414هـ بجوازتدرج الذي يشغل وظيفة صحية في المستويات
داخل الفئة المثبت عليها أثناء بعثته 0 وكذلك إمكانية إعداد تقويم أداء وظيفي ولو لم يكمل سنة من تاريخ تعيينه وذلك في بداية شهر محرم0
(4)
1- يلتزم المشمولين بهذه اللائحة بساعات مناوبة في مقر العمل لمدة لا تتجاوز (ثمان) ساعات في الأسبوع حسبما تحدده الوزارة 0
2- يكون التزام الأطباء الاستشاريين وكذلك رؤساء الأقسام الطبية بالمناوبة 
ببقائهم رهن الطلب لمدة (10) أيام في الشهر كحد أعلى 0
ب- إذا بلغت مدة العمل في اليوم الواحد أربع وعشرين (24) ساعة بشكل متصل يعطى المناوب راحة عن العمل في اليوم التالي ، ويجوز عند الضرورة تأجيلها إلى وقت أخر بالاتفاق مع المناوب0
ج- إذا زادت مدة المناوبة الواردة في الفقرتين (أ) و(ب) من البند (1) من هذه المادة عن الحدود المقررة ، فتتم المعاملة على أساس إعطاء المناوبين فترة راحة تعادل مدة المناوبة أو منحهم مكافأة عن الساعات الإضافية حسب القواعد التي يعامل بها موظفو الدولة المشمولين - بنظام الخدمة المدنية ولوائحه التنفيذية- والقواعد والقرارات ذات العلاقة 0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الخامس 
الرواتب والعلاوات
مادة (8)
يمنح الموظف المعين وفقا لأحكام هذه اللائحة الحد الأدنى من راتب المستوى الأول من الفئة المعين عليها حسب جدول الرواتب الملحق باللائحة 0
واستثناء من ذلك يجوز بالاتفاق بين الوزارة ووزارة الخدمة المدنية منح المعين راتبا يزيد عن الحد الأدنى إذا توفرت لديه مؤهلات أو خبرات تزيد عما هو مطلوب للفئة المعين عليها 0 
ماده (9) 
أ- يمنح الموظف العلاوة السنوية وفقا لإحكامها المنصوص عليها في نظام الخدمة المدنية ولوائحه التنفيذية 0
ب - من يصل من شاغلي فئة (طبيب إستشاري )إلى نهاية الحد الأعلى من المستوى ، ويشترط لمنحها توفر الشروط المحددة لمنح العلاوة ، وتمنح في أول محرم من كل عام ، وتعتبر مكافأة لا يترتب عليها تغيير في سلم الرواتب 0
الفصل السادس
البدلات والمكافأ ت والتعويضات 
ماده (10)
أ- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (27/21) من اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية – تقوم لجنة البدلات المشكلة بموجب المادة (27/22)من اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة 
المدنية ، بتحديد الفئات والمستويات المستحقة للبدلات الواردة بالجدول الملحق بهذه 
(5)
اللائحة، بما في ذلك مقدار بدل العمل في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية وبدل العمل في أقسام العزل ، ومستشفيات الجذام ، وبدل مزاولة الطب الشرعي - وذلك وفقا للضوابط التالية :-
1-أن يؤدي الموظف واجبات الوظيفة التي خصص لها البدل بصفة فعلية 0
2- تصرف البدلات المحددة بالنسب المئوية الواردة بجدول البدلات المرفق 
باللائحة على أساس بداية( المستوى ) المثبت عليه الموظف 0
1- يبدأ صرف البدل المستحق من تاريخ المباشرة الفعلية للعمل 0
2- يكون استحقاق ( بدل التفرغ ) على أساس الالتزام بالتفرغ الكامل للعمل الحكومي 0
ب‌- فيما عدا ما نص عليه في هذه اللائحة ، تكون معاملة المشمولين بأحكامها 
بالنسبة للبدلات والمكافأ ت والتعويضات المستحقة لهم على أساس معادلة 
الفئات والمستويات بمراتب سلم الرواتب الملحق بنظام الخدمة المدنية 
حسب الشرائح التالية : - 

الشرائح المرتبة المقابلة في سلم رواتب الموظفين توزيع الشرائح
الفئة على المستويات
المستوى 
الشريحة الأولى 3 - مساعد صحي ب 1- 2 
الشريحة الثانية 4 - مساعد صحي ب
- مساعد صحي أ 3
1 
الشريحة الثالثة 5 - مساعد صحي ب
- مساعد صحي أ
- فني 4
2
1 
الشريحة الرابعة 6 - مساعد صحي ب
- مساعد صحي أ
- فني 5- 6
3
2 
الشريحة الخامسة 7 - مساعد صحي ب
- مساعد صحي أ
- فني
- أخصائي غير طبيب 7
4
3
1 
الشريحة السادسة 8 - مساعد صحي أ
- فني
- أخصائي غير طبيب
- طبيب مقيم 5
4
2
1 
الشريحة السابعة 9 - مساعد صحي أ
- فني
- أخصائي غير طبيب
- طبيب مقيم 6
5
3
2 
الشريحة الثامنة 10 - مساعد صحي أ
- فني
- أخصائي غير طبيب
- طبيب مقيم
- طبيب أخصائي 7
6
4
3
1 
الشريحة التاسعة 11 - فني
- أخصائي غير طبيب
- طبيب مقيم
- طبيب أخصائي 7
5
4
2

الشريحة العاشرة 12 - أخصائي غير طبيب
- طبيب مقيم
- طبيب أخصائي
- طبيب استشاري 6- 7
5
3
1 
الشريحة الحادية عشرة 13 - طبيب مقيم
- طبيب أخصائي
- طبيب استشاري 6
4
2- 3 
الشريحة الثانية عشرة 14 - طبيب مقيم
- طبيب أخصائي
- طبيب استشاري 7
5
4 
الشريحة الثالثة عشرة 15 - طبيب أخصائي
- طبيب استشاري 6- 7
5- 6- 7 

ملحوظة:- ( يعامل الصيدلي معاملة ( الأخصائي غير الطبيب ) لغرض معادلة المستويات بمراتب سلم الرواتب الملحق بنظام الخدمة المدنية ) وذلك حسب الإجابة على التساؤل الذي سبق أن ورد من عدة جهات حكومية وأجابت عليه وزارة الخدمة المدنية 0

ماده(11)
يجوز بالإضافة إلى بدل النقل- الجمع بين بد لين أو أكثر من البدلات التالية ، على ألا يزيد مجموع ما يتقاضاه الموظف من بدلات عن تسعين بالمائة(90 0/0) من راتب الحد الأدنى من المستوى المثبت عليه ، وهذه البدلات هي: - 
- بدل التفرغ 0
- بدل الطب الشرعي 0
- بدل العمل في أقسام العزل ومستشفيات الجذام 0
- البدل المخصص للعاملين في المستشفيات النفسية 
- بدل ألضرر أو الخطر 0 
- بدل قيادة سيارة الإسعاف 0
- بدل المناطق النائية 0 
الفصل السابع 
التكليف بالعمل الإداري 
مادة (12)
أ- يتم تكليف بعض المشمولين بأحكام هذه اللائحة للقيام بأعمال الوظائف الإشرافية في المرافق ألصحية ، وتحدد تلك الوظائف بالاتفاق بين الوزير المختص (ووزير الخدمة المدنية ) ، ويشترط لهذا التكليف ما يلي :-
1- توفر المؤهل المطلوب للوظيفة المكلف بها 0
2- أن يكون المكلف قد أمضى ثلاث سنوات على الأقل في مجال اختصاصه0 ويجوز للوزير المختص في حالة الضرورة الاستثناء
من هذا الشرط 0
3- أّلا يقل تقدير تقويم الأداء الوظيفي المعد عنه للسنة الأخيرة عن 
جيد جدا 0
4- أن تكون ألوظيفة في مقر عمل المكلف بها، ويجوز بموافقة
الوزير المختص التكليف بالقيام بأعمال وظيفة خارج مقر العمل ، 
فإذا كانت المسافة مماثلة للمسافة المحددة للانتداب يؤمن نقل
المكلف بوسيلة النقل المناسبة وفقا لما ورد في المادة (27/6) من اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية إذا كانت المدة لا تتجاوز ستة
اشهر، أما إذا زادت مدة التكليف عن ذلك فيعامل معاملة المنقول
وفقا لأحكام المادة(27/5) من اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية 
على ألا يتكرر صرف بدل الترحيل خلال السنة الواحدة 0
ب‌- يكون الحد الأقصى لمدة التكليف ثلاث سنوات، ويجوز عند الحاجة تمديدها لمدة أو مدد أخرى لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات، ولا
يجوز التكليف بعد ذلك إلا بعد مضي سنتين على الأقل من انتهاء تكليفه السابق،ولمدة أو مدد لا تتجاوز في مجموعها ثلاث سنوات0
ج- يجوز للوزارة تكليف أي من شاغلي الوظائف المشمولة بهذه اللائحة بالقيام بعمل مدير عام للشؤون الصحية بمناطق المملكة 
بالشروط التالية :
1- توفر المؤهل المطلوب لشغل الوظيفة 0
2- أن يكون المكلف قد مارس أعمال وظيفته المشمولة باللائحة مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات 0
3- أن يكون التكليف لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات ويجوز بقرار من الوزير المختص تمديدها لمدة أو مدد أخرى لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات0

الفصل الثامن 
أحكام عامة 
ماده (13) 
يتم اعتماد الوظائف الصحية في الميزانية العامة للوزارة وفقا للفئات الواردة بجدول الرواتب الملحق بهذه اللائحة ، وتتولى الوزارة تخصيصها وتوزيعها على المناطق والمرافق الصحية التابعة لها حسب حاجتها 0
مادة (14)
تنقل رواتب القائمين على رأس العمل ممن تشملهم هذه اللائحة عند نفاذها بالاتفاق بين وزارة المالية ووزارة الخدمة المدنية والوزارة 0
ماده(15) 
تسري أحكام نظام الخدمة المدنية ولوائحه التنفيذية والقرارات ذات العلاقة في كل ما لم يرد في شأنه نص في هذه اللائحة 0
مادة (16)
تلغي هذه اللائحة جميع ما يتعارض مع أحكامها 0
----------------

ملا حق 
لائحة الوظائف الصحية 

1- د ليل المؤهلات 0

2- جدول البدلات 0

3- فئات الوظائف المشمولة بها 0

ملحق رقم (1)


د ليل المؤهلات 
للمشمولين بلائحة الوظائف الصحية

أولاً: تعريفات عامة 0
1- المجموعة :
هي الإطار العريض من التقسيم الوظيفي الذي ينتمي إليه عدد من الفئات المتماثلة في طبيعة العمل، مثل مجموعة الأطباء 0
2- الفئة:
هي تقسيم فرعي للمجموعة التي تتماثل وظائف كل فئة من فئاتها من حيث طبيعة العمل ومستوى صعوبة الواجبات ونوع ومقِدار المسئولية وبالتالي تتطلب تأهيلا علميا وعمليا متماثلا وما يماثله ذلك من المعرفة والقدرة و المهارة نوعا ومستوى مما يوجب منح شا غليها مرتبا متماثلا ، (مثل فئة طبيب مقيم ) 0
3-المستوى : 
هو مؤشر لموقع راتب الفئة عند حد معين من صعوبة الواجبات ومقدار المسئولية 0وكل مستوى يمثل مرحلة من مراحل المدى الوظيفي لكل فئة داخل المجموعات ذات الفئات المتعددة ( كالأطباء ) أو لكل مجموعة من ألمجموعات ذات الفئة الواحدة كالفنيين والمستوى في سلم الوظائف الصحية يقابل ألمرتبة في سلم رواتب الموظفين 0
4- الدرجة :
هي التقسيم الأفقي للمستوى ويقصد بها العلاوة الدورية داخل كل مستوى 0
ثانيا : تعريف مجموعات الوظائف الصحية وفئاتها 0
1- مجموعة الأطباء :
هي المجموعة التي تتعلق أعمال فئاتها بالطب البشري أو طب الأسنان 0 ويعتبر الحصول على درجة البكالوريوس في الطب والجراحة او طب الأسنان بعد اجتياز فترة التدريب اللازم للتخرج بنجاح حدا أدنى للتعيين عليها ، وتنقسم هذه المجموعة إلى الفئات التالية :- 
1-1 – طبيب مقيم 0
1-2 – طبيب أخصائي 0
1-3 – طبيب استشاري 0
ويتم تحديد التخصصات والمجالات الطبية وما تستلزمه من مسميات تنظيمية بالاتفاق بين وزارة الخدمة المدنية والوزارة وفق نص المادة الثانية من لائحة الوظائف الصحية وسلم الرواتب الملحق بها 0
2- مجموعة الصيادلة : 
وهي المجموعة التي تتعلق أعمالها بالصيدلة من حيث تركيب الأدوية وحفظها وصرفها ، وتوجيه المرضى إلى طرق استعمالاتها ، والمسمى التصنيفي للفئة الوحيدة لهذه المجموعة هو( صيدلي) ، أما المسميات التنظيمية فتحدد بالاتفاق بين وزارة الخدمة المدنية والوزارة وفق المادة الثانية من لائحة الوظائف الصحية وسلم الرواتب الملحق بها 0 
3- مجموعة الأخصائيين (غير الأطباء ):
وتشمل الأخصائيين والتقنيين من ذوي التخصصات الصحية التي يعتبرا لحصول على درجة جامعية في مجال التخصص حدا أدنى لشغل الوظائف المحددة لها و المسمى التصنيفي للفئة الوحيدة لهذه المجموعة هو(أخصائي) ، أما المسميات التنظيمية فتحدد بالاتفاق بين وزارة الخدمة المدنية والوزارة وفق نص المادة الثانية من لائحة الوظائف الصحية وسلم الرواتب الملحق بها 0 
4- مجموعة الفنيين : 
وتشمل الفنيين من ذوي التخصصات اللازمة لمختلف الخدمات الصحية التي يتطلب القيام بها برنامجا إعداديا متخصصا في طبيعة العمل مدته لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات بعد إتمام مرحلة الكفاءة المتوسطة ، والمسمى التصنيفي للفئة الوحيدة لهذه المجموعة هو (فني ) ، أما المسميات التنظيمية فتحدد بالاتفاق بين وزارة الخدمة المدنية والوزارة وفق نص المادة الثانية من لائحة الوظائف الصحية وسلم الرواتب الملحق بها 0
5- مجموعة المساعدين الصحيين : 
وتشمل المساعدين الصحيين الذين يقدمون خدمات صحية مساعدة تتطلبها حالة المرضى ويستلزم أدائها الحصول على مستويات محددة من التعليم أو التدريب المناسب أو اكتساب الخبرة المعتبرة ، والمسمى التصنيفي لفئتي هذه المجموعة هما :-
5-1 – مساعد صحي (أ) 0
5-2 – مساعد صحي (ب)0
أما المسميات التنظيمية وكذلك مستويات التعليم والتدريب ونوع ومستوى الخبرة المعتبرة لهذه المجموعة فتحدد بالاتفاق بين وزارة الخدمة المدنية والوزارة وفق نص المادة الثانية من لائحة الوظائف الصحية وسلم الرواتب الملحق بها مؤهلات الوظائف المشمولة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 
صدرت بقرار معالي رئيس الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية (وزير الخدمة المدنية حاليا) رقم 29 وتاريخ 29/12/1415هـ بعد الاتفاق مع الجهات الصحية والذي تم العمل به اعتبارا من 1/1/1416هـ 

(قرار وزاري ) 

إن وزير الدولة رئيس الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية 
بناء على الصلاحيات الممنوحة له بموجب المادة الثالثة من لائحة الوظائف الصحية ونصها ( يتم شغل الوظائف الصحية المشمولة بهذه اللائحة وفقا لدليل المؤهلات الملحق بها، ويجوز تعديل هذا الدليل بالاتفاق بين رئيس الديوان(أي وزير الخدمة المدنية – حاليا) والوزير المختص0 
ولاقتصار دليل المؤهلات الملحق بلائحة الوظائف الصحية المعتمدة بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم (1/241) وتاريخ 28/3/1412هـ على مستويات الدخول وما ترتب على ذلك من خلال التطبيق العملي لهذا الدليل منذ 1/7/1412هـ من ضرورة شموله لمختلف جوانب التأهيل ومستوياته تنفيذا لما ورد في عجز المادة الخامسة من لائحة الوظائف الصحية ونصه ( تجوز ترقية الموظف إلى مستوى أعلى قبل المدة اللازمة للبقاء في المستوى المثبت عليه ، إذ ا حصل على مؤهل علمي أو اجتاز بنجاح برنامجا تدريبيا بطبيعة عمل الوظيفة تحدد مدته ومستواه بضوابط تضعها الوزارة والديوان ) 0
وتنفيذا لما ورد بعجز المادة الثامنة من لائحة الوظائف الصحية ونصها ( يمنح الموظف وفقا لإحكام هذه اللائحة الحد الأدنى من راتب المستوى الأول من الفئة المعين عليها حسب (جدول الرواتب الملحق باللائحة ) ، واستثناء من ذلك يجوز بالاتفاق بين الوزارة والديوان منح المعين راتبا يزيد عن الحد الأدنى إذا توفرت لديه مؤهلات أو خبرات تزيد عما هو مطلوب للفئة المعين عليها ) 0
وبناء على موافقة الجهات الصحية المعنية 0
وتحقيقا لأهداف لائحة الوظائف الصحية ولمقتضيات مصلحة العمل 0
( قرار )
يعتمد دليل مؤهلات الوظائف المشمولة بلائحة الوظائف وفقا للنسخة المرفقة بهذا القرار ليحل محل دليل المؤهلات اللازمة لشغل وظائف الفئات الصحية (الفقرة ثالثا من الملحق رقم -1- بلائحة الوظائف الصحية ) اعتبارا من 1/1/1416هـ0
والله ولي التوفيق 0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وزير الدولة 
رئيس الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية 
تركي بن خالد السد يري
= صورة للإدارات المختصة بالديوان

أولا:- المستندات النظامية و التعاريف الخاصة بمراجع هذا الدليل 0
1- المستندات النظامية لهذا الدليل : 
1-1- المادة الثالثة من لائحة الوظائف الصحية ونصها ( يتم شغل الوظائف الصحية المشمولة بهذه اللائحة وفقا لدليل المؤهلات الملحق بها ، ويجوز تعديل هذا الدليل بالاتفاق بين رئيس الديوان والوزير المختص )0
1-2- عجز المادة الخامسة من اللائحة ونصها ( تجوز ترقية الموظف إلى مستوى أعلى قبل انتهاء المدة اللازمة للبقاء في المستوى المثبت عليه إذا حصل على مؤهل علمي أو اجتاز بنجاح برنامجا تدريبيا بطبيعة العمل تحدد مدته ومستواه بضوابط تضعها الوزارة والديوان 0
1-3- المادة الثامنة من اللائحة ونصها ( يمنح الموظف المعين وفقا لأحكام هذه اللائحة الحد الأدنى من راتب المستوى الأول من الفئة المعين عليها حسب جدول الرواتب الملحق باللائحة 0واستثناء من ذلك يجوز بالاتفاق بين الوزارة والديوان منح المعين راتبا يزيد عن الحد الأدنى إذا توفرت لديه مؤهلات أو خبرات تزيد عما هو مطلوب للفئة المعين عليها )0
استنادا على النصوص النظامية أعلاه ، فان هذا الدليل يحل محل ( دليل المؤهلات اللازمة لشغل وظائف الفئات الصحية ) الفقرة (ثالثا ) من الملحق رقم-1- بلائحة الوظائف الصحية اعتبا ر ًا من 1/1/1416هـ 
2- التعاريف الخاصة بمراجع هذا الدليل 0
2-1- يعتبر ما ورد في لائحة الوظائف الصحية من تعريفات ( وخاصة ما ورد في المادة الأولى 0 وما ورد في الفقرة (أولا) والفقرة (ثانيا) من الملحق رقم (1) مرجعا لما ورد في هذا الدليل من عبارات أو مصطلحات 0
2-2- ا لتقيد عند تطبيق هذا الدليل التالي :
2-2-1- مسميات الوظائف المحددة في الملحق رقم (3) بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 0
2-2-2 - لا يقبل من الدرجات العلمية التي تكتسب في مجال الطب والأسنان بعد الشهادة الجامعية إلا التي يتم الحصول عليها بعد إتمام مرحلة التدريب اللازم للتخرج بدرجة البكالوريوس أو ما يعادلها ، كما لا يعتد ، لغرض شغل الوظائف الصحية ، إلا بالدرجات العلمية والبرامج الإعدادية والدورات التدريبية والخبرة ( من حيث المجال والمستوى والمدة )المقبولة لدى الوزارة(ووزارة الخدمة المدنية) 0(1)
2-2-3- يقصد بالسنة إذا وردت في نطاق التعليم أو التدريب ، سنة دراسية ( تسعة اشهر) على الأقل وفي نطاق الخبرة العملية عاما كاملا(اثنىعشر شهرًٍا)0
2-2-4- سنوات الخبرة المعتبرة المحددة للفئات الواردة بهذا الدليل هي التي يتم --------------
اكتسابها بعد الحصول على المؤهل العلمي أو التدريبي الذي يشكل الحد الأدنى من المؤهل العلمي لكل فئة0
----------
ثانيا-المؤهلات اللازمة لشغل وظائف الفئات الصحية وفق المادة الثالثة والمادة الثامنة من لائحة الوظائف الصحية ، والفئة والمستوى والدرجة المناسبة لكل مؤهل0

| | مستوى الدخول بدون خبرة | مستوى الدخول بالخبرة |
ألمجموعه المؤهل العلمي الفئة المستوى الدرجة سنوات الخبرة الفئة المستوى | والدرجة 













الأطباء درجة البكالوريوس في الطب البشري أو طب الأسنان من جامعة أو جهة علمية متخصصة واجتياز فترة التدريب اللازمة للتخرج منها 

شهادة علمية بالتخصص من جهة علمية أو طبية متخصصة في مجال من مجالات الطب البشري أو طب الأسنان مدة استكمال متطلبات الحصول عليها لا تقل عن سنة بعد درجة البكالوريوس في الطب البشري أو طب الاسنان0
______________

شهادة علمية بالتخصص من جهة علمية أو طبية متخصصة
في مجال من مجالات الطب البشري أو طب الأسنان مدة استكمال متطلبات الحصول عليها لا تقل عن سنتين بعد درجة البكالوريوس في الطب البشري أو طب الاسنان0 (*)
_______________

درجة الدكتوراه أو ألزما له أو ما يعادل أي منهما في أي مجالات الطب البشري أو طب الأسنان من جهة علمية أو طبية متخصصة 0# طبيب مقيم


____


طبيب مقيم





___




طبيب
مقيم



__

طبيب أخصائي 1 



____


1 






____




1 




___


2

1



____


2






____




3




____


1 




_____


ثلاث سنوات 
(3)






_____




سنتان
(2)





____


ثلاث سنوات 
(3) 



___

طبيب أخصائي






____



طبيب أخصائي




__


طبيب استشاري يمنح المعين في فئة أعلى من الفئة التي يشغلها راتبا يزيد على راتبه قبل التعيين بما لايقل عن مقدار العلاوة المحددة للمستوى الذي كان مثبتا عليه قبل هذا التعيين وذلك وفقا للفقرة (ب) من المادة الرابعة من لائحة الوظائف الصحية0





_______________









______________








(17)





المجموعة المؤهل العلمي الفئة المستوى الدرجة 



الصيادلة
درجة جامعية في الصيدلة من جامعة أو جهة علمية متخصصة

درجة الماجستير أو ما يعادلها فى الصيدلة من جامعة أو جهة علمية متخصصة 0(1)
درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها في الصيدلة من جامعة أوجهة علمية متخصصة 0(2) 
صيدلي

صيدلي

صيدلي 
1

2

3 
1

1

1




الأخصائيون درجة جامعية من جامعة أو جهة علمية متخصصة في احد التخصصات المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 0
درجة الماجستير أو ما يعادلها من جامعة أو جهة علمية متخصصة في إحدى التخصصات المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية0(1)
درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها من جامعة أو جهة علمية متخصصة في احد التخصصات المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية0(2) أخصائي


أخصائي
______

أخصائي 1


2
_____

3 1


1
_________

1 
(1) إذا كان الموظف على رأس العمل فيعامل وفقا لما ورد أعلاه ، أو يمنح درجتين إضافيتين وفقا للقسم (ثالثا)من هذا الدليل 
أ يهما افضل0
(2) إذا كان الموظف على رأس العمل فيعامل وفقا لما ورد أعلاه ، أ, يمنح ثلاث درجات إضافية وفقا للقسم (ثالثا) من هذا 
ألد ليل0

المجموعة المؤهل العلمي الفئة المستوى الدرجة 








الفنيون اجتياز برنامج إعدادي مدته لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات في المجال الصحي المناسب لمجالات العمل المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية بعد إتمام مرحلة الكفاءة المتوسطة أو ما يعادلها 0
__________________________________
اجتياز برنامج أعدادي مدته لا تقل عن سنة في المجال الصحي المناسب لمجالات العمل المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية بعد إتمام مرحلة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها 0
________________________________
اجتياز برنامج إعدادي مدته لا تقل عن سنتين في المجال الصحي المناسب لمجالات العمل المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية بعد إتمام مرحلة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها 0(1)
__________________________________
اجتياز برنامج إعدادي مدته لا تقل عن سنتين وستة اشهر في المجال الصحي المناسب لمجالات العمل المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية بعد إتمام المرحلة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها0(1)(2)0
________________________________
شهادة الكليات الصحية المتوسطة أو ما يعادلها في المجال الصحي المناسب لمجالات العمل المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 0(1)0 
فني 

______

فني 

______

فني 

______


فني 

______

فني 
1

_____

1

______

1

_____


2

______

2 
3

_______

3

________

4

_______


1

_______

3 
(1) إذا كان الموظف على رأس العمل فيعامل وفقا لما ورد أعلاه0أو يمنح درجة إضافية عن كل سنة دراسية وفقا للقسم (ثالثا)
من هذا الدليل وأ يهما أفضل ، على أن لا يتجاوز مجموع ما يحصل عليه الموظف عن ثلاث درجات إ ضافية 0
(2) تكون الستة اشهر الأخيرة منها تدريبا عمليا في أحد المستشفيات 0





المجموعة المؤهل العلمي الفئة المستوى الدرجه 





المسا عدون 
الصحيون إ تمام مرحلة الكفاءة الصحية في المجال المناسب لطبيعة الأعمال المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 0
_________________________________
اجتياز برنامج إعدادي مدته لا تقل عن سنة وستة اشهر في المجال الصحي المناسب لمجالات العمل المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية بعد إتمام مرحلة الكفاءة المتوسطة أو ما يعادلها 0(1)
__________________________________
اجتياز برنامج إعدادي مدته لا تقل عن سنة في المجال الصحي المناسب لمجالات العمل المحددة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية بعد
إتمام المرحلة الابتدائية أو ما يعادلها 0 مساعد صحي(أ)
______

مساعد 
صحي(أ)

______

مساعد 
صحي(ب)
1

____

1


_____

1 1

______

2


_________

1 
(1) تكون الستة اشهر الأخيرة منها تدريبا عمليا في احد المستشفيات العامة 0

ثالثا : الدرجات العلمية والبرامج ألإعداية والتدريبية الزائدة عن الحد الأدنى من 
المؤهلات المحددة في القسم ثانيا من هذا الدليل 0 

1- مع مراعاة ما ورد في الفقرة (2) من القسم أولا من هذا الدليل ، ومع مراعاة الشروط الواردة في الفقرة (ب) من القسم( ثالثا) من هذا الدليل يجوز بموافقة وزارة الخدمة المدنية منح درجة إضافية وفقا للترتيب التالي :
1-1) درجة واحدة للطبيب ألحا صل على زما لتين أوما يعا د لهما بنفس التخصص0
1-2) ثلاث درجات للطبيب الحاصل على زما لتين أو مايعادلهما احد اهما تخصص دقيق للأخرى 0
1-3) درجة واحدة للموظف المشمول بلائحة الوظائف الصحية عن كل سنة إعدادية أو تدريبية يتم 
اجتيازها بنجاح ، ويجوز تجميع الدورات التدريبية واعتبارها دورة واحدة إذا توفرت لها الشروط 
الآتية:
1-3-1)ألا تقل مدة الدورة عن الواحدة عن ثلاثة أسابيع 0
1-3-2)ألا تقل مدة الدورات المجمعة عن تسعة اشهر 0
1-3-3) أن لا يكون أيا من الدورات المراد احتسابها قد اكتسبت في مستوى أدنى من المستوى 
الوظيفي الذي يشغله الموظف 0
1/4)درجتين إضافيتين للطبيب الحاصل على زمالتين أو مايعادلهما ليستا في نفس التخصص ولكن
لكل منهما علاقة بالاخرى من حيث ممارسة العمل 0 (1)
2- يشترط للاستفادة من الدرجة العلمية ، أو البرامج الإعدادية والتدريبية لغرض الحصول على 
درجة أو درجات إضافية ما يلي : 
2-1) أن تكون في نطاق طبيعة عمل الوظيفة التي يشغلها الموظف 0
2-2) أن تكون مكتسبة في جهة علمية أو تدريبية مقبولة لدى الوزارة ووزارة الخدمة المدنية،
كأن تكون صادرة من جهة علمية أو تدريبية حكومية داخل المملكة، أو معتمدة من قبل لجنة 

(1) تم إضافة هذه الفقرة (1/4) بموجب قرار معا لي وزير الخدمة المدنية رقم 46112 وتاريخ 
20 /9/ 1421هـ


تدريب و ابتعا ث موظفي الخدمة المدنية 0(1)، أو الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية ، أو
لجنة معادلة الشهادات الجامعية بوزارة التعليم العالي ، أو من احد المجالس العلمية بالجامعات 
إن كان من منسوبيها قبل تعيينه على هذه اللائحة ، أو لجنة معادلة الشهادات مادون الجامعية 
بوزارة التربية والتعليم حسب اختصاص كل منها 0
2-3) أن يكون الموظف قد حصل عليها بعد حصوله على المؤهل العلمي للفئة التي يشغلها 0
2-4) أن لا يكون الموظف قد سبق أن استفاد منها لأغراض التدرج إلى مرتبة أو مستوى أعلى
أو للحصول على درجة أو درجات إضافية قبل تطبيق لائحة الوظائف ألصحية ، أو
التدرج إلى فئة أعلى ، أو للحصول على درجة أو درجات إضافية داخل مستويات الفئة
المثبت عليها بعد تطبيق لائحة الوظائف الصحية عليه0
2-5) تكون استفادة الموظف الذي على رأس العمل من هذه الميزة اعتبارا من التاريخ الذي تحدده 
الجهة بقرار منها بعد استكمال الإجراءات والتصديق على حصوله على الدرجة العلمية، أو 
اجتيازه البرنامج الإعدادي أو التدريبي أو من تاريخ التعيين على لائحة الوظائف الصحية
أن كانت قد استكملت الإجراءات اللازمة حسب الفقرة (2-2) أعلاه ، و إلا فيكون من تاريخ 
استكمالها 0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ملحق رقم (2) 
جدول بالبدلات المخصصة للمشمولين
بلائحة الوظائف الصحية
اولا: مجموعة الأطباء:

- فئات / طبيب استشاري – طبيب أخصائي – طبيب مقيم :
1- بدل التفرغ  :Frown:  ويشمل التفرغ وفرق ساعات العمل ، ويصرف بنسبة مئوية 0/0من أول مربوط المستوى)(1)
(المستوى الأول 70 0/0) و ( المستوى الثاني 65 0/0)و (المستوى الثالث 60 0/0) و(المستوى الرابع 55 0/0) و
(المستوى الخامس 50 0/0) و(المستوى السادس 45 0/0) و(المستوى السابع40 0/0)
2- بدل مزاولة الطب الشرعي  :Frown:  يصرف بنسبة مئوية 0/0 من بداية المستوى )0
(نسبة 50 0/0للمستويات1-2-3- 4 ) و(بنسبة40 0/0 للمستويات 5-6-7)0 (*)
3- بدل النقل الشهري : ( 600ريال يصرف شهريا)
4- بدل العمل في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية  :Frown:  مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا) كألا تي:-
(3000ريال للطبيب الاستشاري – و 2500ريال للطبيب الأخصائي – 2000ريال للطبيب المقيم)0
5- بدل العمل في أقسام العزل ومستشفيات الجذام  :Frown:  مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا) كألاتي :-
(1500ريال للطبيب الاستشاري – و1250 ريال للطبيب الأخصائي –و1000ريال للطبيب المقيم )0

ثانيا :مجموعة الصيادلة :

فئة / صيدلي :
1- بدل التفرغ : ( ويشمل التفرغ وفرق ساعات العمل0 ويصرف بنسبة مئوية 0/0 من أول مربوط المستوى )0(1)
( المستوى الأول 45 0/0)و( المستوى الثاني 40 0/0)و ( المستوى الثالث 35 0/0) و( المستوى الرابع 30 0/0)
و( المستوى الخامس 25 0/0)و ( المستوى السادس 20 0/0) و( المستوى السابع 20 0/0)0
2- بدل النقل الشهري ) : 600ريال شهريا )0
3- بدل العمل في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية : (مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا) وقدره(500 ريال)0
4- بدل العمل في أقسام العزل ومستشفيات الجذام : (مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا وقدره (500)ريال)0
ثالثا: مجموعة الاخصائيين:

فئة /أخصائي : 
1- بدل التفرغ: ( ويشمل التفرغ وفرق ساعات العمل ويصرف بنسبة مئوية 0/0من أول مربوط المستوى 
وقدره 20 0/0) (1) 
2- بدل النقل الشهري ( 600ريال شهريا)
3- بدل العمل في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية : (مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا 500- 1500 ريال )
4- بدل العمل في اقسام العزل ومستشفيات الجذام ) مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا 200- 1200 ريال )
5- بدل قيادة سيارة اسعاف : ( يصرف كمبلغ ثابت شهريا 500 ريال )0(2)

رابعا : مجموعة الفنيين:

فئة/ فني :
1- بدل التفرغ : (يشمل التفرغ وفرق ساعات العمل ويصرف بنسبة مئوية 0/0 من أول مربوط المستوى
وقدره 20 0/0) (1)


2- بدل مزاولة الطب الشرعي : ( يصرف بنسبة مئوية 0/0من بداية المستوى ، وقدره (50 0/0) للمستويات
1- 2- 3- 4 , و (40 0/0) للمستويات 5- 6- 7)0
3- بدل العمل في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية : (مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا 500- 1500 ريال )0
4- بدل العمل في أقسام العزل ومستشفيات الجذام : ( مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا 1000 ريال ) 0
5- بدل النقل الشهري : ( 400 ريال للمستوى الأول و600 ريال للمستويات 2- 3- 4- 5- 6- 7)0
6- بدل قيادة سيارة الاسعاف : (مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا 500 ريال )0(2)
__________________________________________________ __________________
خامسا: مجموعة المساعدين الصحيين :

فئة / مساعد صحي (أ):ومساعد صحي (ب) :

1- بدل التفرغ : ( يشمل التفرغ وفرق ساعات العمل ويصرف بنسبة مئوية 0/0 من أول مربوط المستوى وقدره(20 0/0)
لجميع المستويات من 1-7 )0 (1)
2- بدل مزاولة الطب الشرعي : (يصرف بنسبة مئوية 0/0 من بداية المستوى ، وقدره (25 0/0) لجميع المستويات 
من 1 - 7 لفئتي - مساعد صحي (أ) و مساعد صحي (ب) 0
3- بدل العمل في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية ( مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا ، وقدره (1200) ريال لمساعد صحي (أ)
و(800 ) ريال لمساعد صحي (ب) 0
4- بدل العمل في أقسام العزل ومستشفيات الجذام :Frown:  مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا وقدره (1200)ريال لمساعد صحي (أ)و
600 ريال لمساعد صحي (ب)0
5- بدل النقل الشهري ): 400ريال شهريا للمستويات 1- 2- 3- 4 و600 ريال للمستويات 5- 6- 7) لمساعد صحي أ- ب
6- بدل قيادة سيارة الأسعاف  :Frown:  مبلغ ثابت يصرف شهريا 500 ريال)0 (2)
-----------------------------------------
(*)- من1- 7 تعني المستويات 0 
(1) بدل التفرغ للأطباء والصيادلة 0 وبدل فرق ساعات العمل للأخصائيين (من غير الأطباء ) والفنيين والمساعدين 
الصحيين 0
(2)يمنح للمسعفين المؤهلين الذين يتولون قيادة سيارات الإسعاف بأنفسهم بالإضافة الى قيا مهم بوا جبا تهم كمسعفين0

-- صدر الأمر السامي رقم 7/ب/ 59810 وتاريخ 14/11/1424هـ القاضي بإ نفاذ مارآه مجلس الوزراء بجلسته بتاريخ 20/11/1424هـ بالموافقة على محضر لجنة البدلات رقم 85 في 9/11/ 1424هـ المتضمن الموافقة على صرف بدل طبيعة عمل ( لوظيفتي – صيدلي – ومساعد صيدلي ) ممن يقومون بأعمال أمناء مستودعات الأدوية
بنسبة (20 0/0) من أساس بداية المستوى المثبت الموظف، وفق الشروط التالية:- أن يقوم شاغل الوظيفة بعمل أمين
مستودع فني 0 وأن يكون مقر الوظيفة بمستودعات الأدوية المركزية أو المستشفيات التي لا يقل عدد أسرتها عن(50) 
سريرا 0والا تقل قيمة ما لديه من عهدة عن (مائتي ألف ) ريال 0والايزيد عدد من يصرف لهم البدل عن موظفين اثنين
في المستودعات المركزية وموظف واحد في المستشفيات 0وان تقتضي طبيعة العمل الاستلام والتسليم والجرد السنوي0 
وألا يزيد مجموع ما يصرف له من بدلات عن 90 0/0 من راتب الحد الأدنى من المستوى المثبت عليه0

صرف بدل للمسعفين بالهلال الأحمرالسعودي 
-- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/1009 وتاريخ 21/10/1425 هـ ونص على 0 أولاً: يصرف
للمسعفين وفق فئات الوظائف المشمولة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية في جمعية الهلال الأحمر السعودي 
العاملين في الميدان بدل مقداره 20 0/0 من أول مربوط المستوى المعين عليه 0 
ويعتبر هذا البدل بديلاً عن بدل الخطر وبدل الضرر والبدلات المرتبطة بطبيعة العمل 0 عدا ( بدل قيادة
سيارة الاسعاف) المحدد مقداره في جدول البدلات بلائحة الوظائف الصحية فيستمر صرفه لمن يستحقه نظاماً0 وا، يطبق هذا القرار من تاريخ تبليغه - حيث بلغ في 1/12/1425هـ من قبل ديوان الرئاسة0


- قرارات صادرة من مجلس الخدمة المدنية حول البدلات :
- شمول العاملين في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية في الجهات الحكومية بالبدل المخصص
للعاملين بمستشفيات وزارةالصحة0
فقد صدر بذلك قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/862 وتاريخ 3/2/1424هـ بالموافقة على صرف البدل الذي يصرف للعاملين في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية التابعة لوزارة الصحة الوارد بلائحة الوظائف الصحية للعاملين في (المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية ) بالجهات الحكومية الأخرى في غير وزارة الصحة حيث نص القرار في فقرته الأولى على ما يلي :-
(- يشمل البدل المخصص للعاملين في المستشفيات والعيادات النفسية المحدد مقدره في جدول البدلات الملحق
بلائحة الوظائف الصحية – العاملين بالعيادات النفسية في المستشفيات التابعة للجهات الحكومية الأخرى التي 
خدمات صحية 0 وذلك متى توفرت ضوابط وشروط صرف البدل المشار اليه لدى أي منهم)0ومن أهم الشروط
حسبما حددته اللائحة –أن يكون الموظف مثبتا على الوظيفة وأن يزاول عملها فعلا0
-------------
حيث يعتبر هذا القرار معدلا لما سبق أ ن ورد بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/635 وتاريخ5/8/1420هـ0 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/971 وتاريخ 26/3/1425هـ المبلغ بخطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء
رقم 7/ب/27912 وتاريخ 1/6/1425هـ ونص على :-
اولا: - شمول شاغلي الوظائف التي بمسمى (فني تمريض) و(أخصائي مختبر ) و(صيدلي ) العاملين في مجال الطب 
الشرعي – بالبدل النقدي المخصص للعاملين في مجال الطب الشرعي المحدد في جدول البدلات الملحق بلائحة
الوظائف الصحية ومقداره (50 0/0 خمسين بالما ئة للمستويات من 1- 4 وأربعين بالمائة 40 0/0 للمستويات 
من 5 – 7 وذلك من راتب بداية المستوى )بشرط أن تكون الوظيفة ضمن التشكيلات الإدارية المعتمدة لإدارات 
الطب ا لشرعي وان يمارس الموظف عمل الوظيفة المخصص لها البدل في مقرها بصفة فعلية 0
ثانيا: تقوم وزارة الصحة باتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية نحو تعديل مسمى وظيفة ( صيدلي ) التي يعمل شاغلها في مجال الطب الشرعي إلى مسمى ( صيدلي شرعي ) 0
ثالثا: يطبق هذا القرار من تاريخ تبليغه من ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء 0

- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/493 وتاريخ 4/3/1418هـ بتنظيم موضوع الإسكان في مرافق وزارة 
الصحة من الخاضعين للائحة الوظائف الصحية 0

- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/556 وتاريخ 2/6/1419هـ وأيد مبدأ عدم صرف بدل طبيعة العمل الذي كان يصرف للمسعفين ومساعديهم وسائقي سيارات الإسعاف بجمعية الهلال الأحمر وذلك اعتبارا من العمل بلائحة الوظائف الصحية في 1/8/1412هـ حيث كان يصرف هذا البدل بموجب قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/229 لسنة 1411هـ وبعد أن صدرت اللائحة ورد بها بدل خاص بهؤلا0
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/978 وتاريخ 18/8/1425هـ المبلغ بخطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء رقم 7 /ب/47552 وتاريخ 17/9/1425هـ وقضي 0أولا: ( بمنح شاغلو الوظائف الصحية – غير المشمولين بلائحة
الوظائف الصحية)العاملون في المستشفيات والمركز الصحية والمختبرات بدلا مقداره (20 0/0)من أول مربوط المرتبة 
التي يشغلها كل منهم مقابل أدائهم ساعات عمل إضافية وذلك بالشروط التالية :
1- أن يكون من يصرف له البدل يشغل وظيفة في تشكيلات المستشفى أو المركز الصحي أو المختبر ويمارس عمل
الوظيفة بصفة فعلية 0
2- أن يؤدي عمله على أساس (176) ساعة شهريا بما في ذلك أيام الخميس وحضوره ساعات مناوبة مثله مثل 
الأطباء والفنيين المشمولين بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 0
3- أن يكون العمل الذي سوف يؤديه مرتبطا بالفريق الطبي 0
4- أن يكون هذا البدل بديلا عن معاملتهم وفق قواعد التكليف بالعمل خارج أوقات الدوام الرسمي وأيام الخميس0
ثانيا: تحدد مسميات الوظائف التي يصرف لشاغليها هذا البدل بالاتفاق بين( وزارة الخدمة المدنية) و(وزارة المالية )والجهة
المختصة 0
ثالثا : يطبق هذا القرار لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ تبليغه من قبل ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء ، تقوم وزارة الصحة قبل 
نهايتها برفع تقرير لمجلس الخدمة المدنية يتضمن نتائج تطبيقه والتوصية باستمرار العمل به أو تعديله أو الغائه0 

ملحق رقم (3)

بيان بمجموعات وفئات الوظائف المشمولة 
بلائحةالوظائف الصحية 

مجموعة وفئات الوظائف المشمولة 
بلائحة الوظائف الصحية

1- مجموعة ألأطباء :
تشمل الأطباء في جميع مجالات الطب البشري بمختلف مستوياته0
2- مجموعة الصيادله:

3- مجموعة ألأخصائيين : من غير الأطباء وتشمل:-
أخصائي أشعة أخصائي بصريات أخصائي تصوير طبقي
أخصائي تمريض أخصائي وبائيات أخصائي علاج نووي
أخصائي تخدير أخصائي أطراف صناعية أخصائي أجهزة الليزر
أخصائي مختبر أخصائي علاج طبيعي أخصائي نفساني 
أخصائي رعاية أسنان أخصائي معالجة نطق (1) أخصائي تأهيل حرفي (1) 
أخصائي سمع (1) أخصائي فيزياء طبية (1) أخصائي تغذية - يجب أن يكون عملها في مستشفى حكومي0(1)
أخصائي إجتماعي – يجب أن يكون عملها في مستشفى حكومي0(1)
أخصائي سجلات طبية - ( بالمستشفيات –أو المراكز الصحية – أو المحاجر الصحية – أو العيادات والمختبرات ) (2)
أخصائي صحة عامة - ( بالمستشفيات – أو المراكز الصحية – أو ألمحاجر الصحية )(2)
أخصائي أجهزة طبية - ( في جميع المرفق الصحية ) (2)
4- مجموعة الفنيين : وتشمل :- 
فني أشعة فني علاج طبيعي فني مختبر فني تخدير 
فني أطراف صناعية مساعد صيدلي فني عمليات فني تركيب أسنان
مساعد طبيب أسنان فني تمريض (الممرض) فني بصريات قابلة (4)
فني علاج حرفي فني إسعاف 
فني علاج تنفسي – ( بالمستشفيات - العيادات والمختبرات – مراكز الإسعاف)(2)
سكرتير طبي - (بالمستشفيات – ومراكز البحث الصحي ) (2)
فني تغذية - ( بالمستشفيات ) (2)
فني سجلات طبية –( بالمستشفيات – المراكز الصحية – المحاجر الصحية – العيادات والمختبرات ) (2) 
مراقب وبائيات –( بالمستشفيات - المراكز الصحية – المحاجر الصحية ) (2) 
5- مجموعة المساعدين الصحيين : 
وتنقسم الى قسمين :
- مساعد صحي (أ) : وتشمل : – مساعدة قابلة – مسعف – سائق - مساعد ممرض (أ) 0(3)
- مساعد صحي (ب): وتشمل :- مساعد ممرض – مساعد مسعف – سائق 0
------------------------------------------------ 
(1) أضيفت هذه الوظائف بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/440 وتاريخ 20/7/1417هـ 
(2) أضيفت هذه الوظائف بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/816 وتاريخ 20/8/1423هـ
(3) أضيفت هذه ألوظيفة بفرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/402 وتاريخ 10/9/1416هـ
(4)أضيفت هذه الوظيفة بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/574 وتاريخ 5/8/1419هـ
- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/832 وتاريخ 17/10/1423هـ وأضا ف المسميات الوظيفية 
التالية الى لائحة الوظائف الصحية بشرط أن يكون عمل كل منها حسب ماهو مبين أمام كل مسمى وهي:-
(مدير مستشفى– بالمستشفيات ) و(مدير مستوصف – با لمستوصفات) و(مديرمركزصحي – بالمراكز
ألصحية والرعاية الأولية) و( مساعدو مديري إدارات المرافق الصحية وهي  :Frown: مساعد مديرمستشفى – 
بالمستشفيات ) و(مساعد مدير مستوصف – با لمستوصفا ت ) و( مساعد مدير مركز صحي – بالمراكز 
الصحية والرعاية الأولية ) 0
الوظائف الإشرافية على مراكز ووحدات وفروع الهلال الأحمر 0 بمسمى ( مدير مركز – مدير وحدة – 
مدير فرع – مدير ) وذلك بمراكز ووحدات وفروع الهلال الاحمر0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سلم رواتب الوظائف الصحية 
الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم م/ 7 وتاريخ 16/3/1412هـ
المبني على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 23 وتاريخ 15/3/1412هـ
وقد تم إضافة الزيادة في الرواتب بنسبة 015/0 المعتمدة بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/ 227) وتاريخ 1/9/1426هـ 
إعتباراً من 1/9/1426هـ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 


( مرسوم ملكي )


المملكة العربية السعودية الرقم : م/7
ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء التاريخ : 16/3/1412هـ

بعون الله تعالى 
نحن فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود 
ملك المملكة العربية السعودية 
بعد الإطلاع على المادتين التا سعة عشرة والعشرين من نظام مجلس الوزراء
الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رق(38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ 0
وبعد الإطلاع على نظام مجلس الخدمة المدنية الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/48)
و تاريخ 10/7/1397هـ 0
وبعد الإطلاع على سلمي رواتب الموظفين والمستخدمين الصادرين بالمرسوم الملكي 
رقم (م/29) و تاريخ 29/6/1401هـ 0
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم ( 23 ) وتاريخ 15/3/1412هـ 0
أولا: - الموافقة على سلم رواتب الوظائف الصحية بالصيغة المرفقة بهذا0
ثانيا:- يطبق هذا السلم اعتبارا من العام المالي 1412/ 1413هـ
ثالثا:- على سمو نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ مرسومنا
هذا0
فهد بن عبد العزيز


المجموعة المستوى الأول الثاني الثالث الرابع الخامس السادس السابع 










الأطباء







الفئة / الدرجة
| 1
| 2
| 3
طبيب استشاري | 4
| ------
| ع / د 
----------------|-------
| 1
| 2
طبيب أخصا ئي | 3
| 4
|-------
| ع/ د
----------------|------
| 1
| 2
طبيب مقيم | 3
| 4 
| ------
| ع/ د 
9950
10410
10870
11330
-------
460
-------
8280
8695
9110
9525
-------
415
-------
6900
7270
7640
8010
370 
11790
12300
12810
13320
-------
510
-------
9940
10400
10860
11320
-------
460
-------
8380
8795
9210
9625
415 
13830
14385
14940
15495
-------
555
-------
11780
12290
12800
13310
-------
510
-------
10040
10500
10960
11420
460 
16050
16650
17250
17850
-------
600
---------
13820
14375
14930
15485
---------
555
---------
11880
12390
12900
13410
510

18450
19095
19740
20385
---------
645
---------
16040
16640
17240
17840
---------
600
---------
13920
14475
15030
15585
555 
21030
21720
22410
2310
--------
690
---------
18440
19085
19730
20375
---------
645
---------
16140
16740
17340
17940
600 
23790
24530
25270
26010
---------
740
---------
21020
21710
22400
23090
--------
690
----------
18540
19185
19830
20475
645 



الصيادلة

| 1
| 2
صيد لي | 3 
| 4 
ع/ د 5865
6210
6555
6900
-------
345 7245
7615
7985
8355
-------
370 8725
9120
9515
9910
-------
395 10305
10745
11185
11625
---------
440 12065
12550
13035
13520
---------
485 14005
14535
15065
15595
--------
530 16125
16700
17275
17850
---------
575 





الأخصا ئيون | 1
| 2 أخصائي | 3
| 4
|------- 
| ع/د 5635
5960
6285
6610
-------
325 6935
7280
7625
7970
-------
345 8315
8685
9055
9425
-------
370 9795
10190
10585
10980
---------
395 11375
11815
12255
12695
---------
440 13135
13620
14105
14590
--------
485 15075
15605 
16135
16665
------
530 




الفنيون | 1
| 2
| 3
فني | 4
|------
| ع/ د 3680
3960
4240
4520
-------
280 4800
5100
5400
5700
-------300 6000
6325
6650
6975
-------
325 7300
7645
7990
8335
--------
345 8680
9075
9470
9865
---------
395 10260
10700
11140
11580
---------
440 12020
12505
12990
13475
---------
485 







ألمساعدون
ألصحيون


----------
ع/د تعني
علاوة دورية | 1
| 2
مساعد صحي (أ) | 3
| 4
|-------
| ع/ د
--------------------------
| 1 
| 2
مساعد صحي ب | 3
| 4 
--------------- - |------- 
| ع/ د 3105
3335
3565
3795
-------
230
-------
2185
2370
2555
2740
-------185 4025
4280
4535
4790
-------
255
------
2925
3135
3345
3555
--------
210 5045
5325
5605
5885
-------
280
--------
3765
3995
4225
4455
--------
230 6165
6465
6765
7065
---------
300
----------
4685
4940
5195
5450
---------
255 7365
7710
8055
8400
----------
345
---------
5705
6005
6305
6605
---------
300 8745
9140
9535
9930
---------
395
---------
6905
7250
7595
7940
---------
345 10325
10765
11205
11645
---------
440
-----------
8285
8680
9075
9470
----------
395 

قرار وزارة الخدمة المدنية حول النقل من لائحة الوظائف الصحية و إليها :

- صدر قرار وزارة الخدمة المدنية رقم (1250) وتاريخ 23/11/1415هـ استنادا إلى المادتين (3) من لائحة الوظائف 
الصحية التي تنص على أن (يتم شغل الوظائف الصحية المشمولة بها وفقا للدليل الملحق بها ) وكذلك المادة (6) منها و
التي تنص على ما يلي (يتم نقل المشمول بأحكام هذه اللائحة إلى وظيفة غير مشمولة بأحكامها وفقا للقواعد الواردة في
المادة (10/9) من اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام الخدمة المدنية – لائحة النقل حاليا -0
أولا: النقل إلى اللائحة :
1- تحديد الفئة:
يتم تحديد الفئة المناسبة للمطلوب نقله بناءا على المؤهلات العلمية و ألعملية المتوفرة لديه وفقا لما هومطلوب لتلك الفئة فيدليل
مؤهلات الوظائف الصحية 0
2- تحديد ألمستوى وألد رجة إذا كان النقل من وظيفة مشمولة بسلم رواتب الموظفين :-
2-1 – إذا كانت الوظيفة التي يشغلها ضمن نطاق المسميات المحددة بالملحق رقم (3)بلائحة الوظائف الصحية
فينقل إلى المستوى والدرجة التي تقابل المرتبة التي يشغلها وفقا لجداول العاملين على سلم رواتب الوظائف 
الصحية 0
2-2- إذا كانت الوظيفة التي يشغلها في غير نطاق المسميات المحددة بالملحق رقم (3) بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 
ولكن سبق له أن شغل وظائف مشمولة باللائحة سواء ا كان ذلك قبل صدور اللائحة أو بعدها فينقل إلى
المستوى والدرجة التي تقابل أخر مرتبة ودرجة حصل عليها أثناء شغله لوظيفة نطاقها ضمن المسميات 
المشمولة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 0أما إذا لم يسبق له ذلك فينقل إلى الدرجة ألأولى من المستوى ألأول
من الفئة المنقول لها 0وفي كلتا الحالتين عليه أن يجتاز اختبار إثبات قدرة من قبل الجهة المستفيدة 0
2-3- من سبق له أن صنف على اللائحة الصحية ثم أنتقل إلى وظيفة مشمولة بسلم رواتب الموظفين ، ثم طلب 
إعادته إلى اللائحة الصحية تطبق عليه القواعد المحددة أعلاه 0 أو يصنف على المستوى والدرجة التي 
كان يشغلها قبل انتقاله ا يهما أفضل 0 وفي كلتا الحالتين عليه أن يجتاز اختبار إثبات قدرة من الجهة 
المستفيدة 0 
3- تحديد المستوى والدرجة إذا كان النقل من وظيفة مشمولة بلائحة أو كادرخاص0:
يتم تقييم خدمات الموظف وتحديد المرتبة و الدرجة على افتراض نقله إلى وظيفة مشمولة بسلم رواتب الموظفين
العام وفقا للقواعد المحددة للنقل إلى سلم رواتب الموظفين الواردة ضمن قواعد التقييم الصادرة بالقرار رقم 22835
وتاريخ 26/6/1413هـ ، ثم تستكمل إجراءات نقله وفقا لما ورد بالفقرة (2)0

ثانيا : النقل من لائحة الوظائف الصحية إلى وظيفة مشمولة بسلم رواتب الموظفين: 

يتم تقييم خدمات الموظف وتحديد المرتبة والدرجة وفقا لما هو محدد لمؤهله العلمي وقت التعيين حسب الوظيفة 
المنقول لها وطبيعة عملها ثم يدرج كل أربع سنوات مرتبة وبالدرجة المناسبة لكل مرتبة بما لا يتجاوز المرتبة 
المعادلة للمستوى والدرجة التي يشغلها حسب جداول الشرائح الملحق بالفقرة (ب) من المادة العاشرة من لائحة 
الوظائف الصحية أو المرتبة التي كان يشغلها قبل تصنيفه على اللائحة أ يهما أفضل0

ثالثا: النقل من لائحة الوظائف الصحية إلى وظيفة مشمولة بلائحة أو كادر أخر:

يتم تقييم خدمات الموظف وتحديد المرتبة والدرجة على افتراض نقله إلى وظيفة مشمولة بسلم رواتب الموظفين العام 
وفقا لما ورد في ثانيا 0 ثم تستكمل إجراءات نقله وفقا للقواعد المحددة للنقل من سلم رواتب الموظفين العام الوارد ضمن 
قواعد التقييم عند النقل من سلم رواتب لأخر الصادرة بالقرار رقم 22835وتاريخ 26/6/1413هـ0


- قرار وزارة الخدمة المدنية رقم 26698 وتاريخ 3/7/1415هـ الخاص بتعيين خريجي الكليات الصحية المتوسطة :
--------------------------------------------------
نص القرار على الآتي :-
أولاً- يعين الحاصلون على (دبلوم الكليات الصحية المتوسطة ) أو مايعادلها وفق 
الترتيب التالي :- 
- المرتبة (السادسة) الدرجة الرابعة لخريجي التخصصات غير المشمولة 
بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 0
- المستوى الثاني الدرجة الثالثة من فئة (فني)من لائحة الوظائف الصحية 
لخريجي التخصصات المشمولة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 0
(وقد تم وضع هذا التخصص ضمن دليل المؤهلات حسب جدول المؤهلات 
الصادر بقراررئيس الديوان (وزير الخدمة المدنية - حاليا ) رقم 29 في 29/12/1417هـ0مع ملاحظة ماود بالجدول من تحديد لعدد العلاوات 0



---------------------------------------------
-- صدر قرار معالي وزير الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/46 وتاريخ 27/1/1423هـ ونص على مايلي :- 

من وزير الخدمة المدنية 
إلى نائب الوزير 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 

الموضوع : كيفية معاملة خريجي كليات العلوم الصحية المتوسطة ممن تختلف 
مجالات تخصصاتهم الدراسية بع التخرج عنها قبل الالتحاق بالكليات 
الصحية المتوسطة بعضها مشمول بلائحة الوظائف الصحية وبعضها 
غير مشمول بها 0
الحيثيات : 
بناء على توصيات ورقة العمل المعدة بالاشتراك مع وزارة الصحة بشأن 
كيفية معاملة الحالات التي برزت بعد تطبيق قرار هذه الوزارة رقم(12241)
وتاريخ 19/3/1417هـ المشتمل على شرائح تنظم كيفية معاملة خريجي 
(28)
كليات العلوم الصحية المتوسطة ممن تختلف مجالات تخصصاتهم الدراسية بعد التخرج عنها قبل الالتحاق بالكليات الصحية المتوسطة بعضها مشمول بلائحة الوظائف الصحية وبعضها غير مشمول بها0 
وعلى ضؤ قرار مجلس القوى العاملة رقم (1/م30/1410) وتاريخ 2/3/1410هـ
ولائحة الوظائف الصحية الصادرة بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/241 وتاريخ 
28/3/1412هـ ودليل مؤهلات الوظائف الصحية الصادر بقرارهذه الوزارة رقم
(29) وتاريخ 29/12/1415هـ والمعمم برقم 1414 وتاريخ 12/1/1416هـ ليحل 
محل دليل المؤهلات اللازمة لشغل وظائف الفئات الصحية – الفقرة ثالثاً من الملحق 
رقم (1) بلائحة الوظائف الصحية اعتباراًمن 1/1/1416هـ وقرار هذه الوزارة رقم
26698 وتاريخ 3/7/1415هـ بشأن معادلة دبلوم الكليات الصحية المتوسطة وظيفياً
وخطاب هذه الوزارة رقم 22358 وتاريخ 4/6/1415هـ القاضي بالموافقة على إمكانية تعيين خريجي كليات العلوم الصحية المتوسطة من قبل وزارة الصحة مباشرة
وخطاب هذه الوزارة رقم 14349وتاريخ 9/4/1414هـ المتضمن إمكانية تعيين الموظف المشمول بلائحة الوظائف الصحية على فئة أعلى من الفئة المثبت عليها إذا 
حصل على مؤهل علمي يختلف في تخصصه عن طبيعةالعمل الذي يزاوله 0
وبناء على الصلاحيات الممنوحة لوزير الخدمة المدنية بقرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية 
رقم 440 وتاريخ 20/4/1401هـ في الفقرات (أ- ب-ج)من البند(2) من(أولاً) والتي
تقضي بأن يتم بقرار من وزير الخدمة المدنية : 
أ‌- تحديد المجموعات النوعية ومجموعات الفئات ووضعها ضمن المجموعات 
العامة والمجموعات النوعية المناسبة 0
ب- تحديد مستويات الفئات 0
ج- تحديد المؤهلات العلمية والعملية المناسبة لكل فئة 0
تقرر مايلي 
تطبيق القواعد المرفقة على خريجي كليات العلوم الصحية المتوسطة
ممن تختلف مجالات تخصصاتهم الدراسية بعد التخرج عنها قبل الالتحاق
بالكلية لتحل محل القواعد المرفقة بقرارهذه الوزارة رقم 12241 وتاريخ 19/3/1417هـ 0
والله ولي التوفيق 0
وزير الخدمة المدنية
محمد بن علي الفايز

قواعد معاملة خريجي كليات العلوم الصحية المتوسطه 

المجموعة الأولى : الذين يحملون أو يدرسون تخصصات تتطابق مع تخصصاتهم السابقة في المعاهد| 
| الصحية ، وهؤلاء شريحتان :- |
| الشريحة | تعريف الشريحة | كيفية معاملتهم |
| الأولى : | التخصص الثاني نفس التخصص الاول | معالجة وضعهم وفقاً لدليل مؤهلات |
| | وهما مشمولان بلائحة الوظائف الصحية| الوظائف الصحية الصادر بقراروزارة| 
| | الخدمة المدنيةرقم 29 لسنة 1415| 
| الثانية : | التخصص الثاني نفس التخصص الاول | معالجة وضعهم وفقاً لأحكام الوظائف | 
| وهما غير مشمولين بلائحة الوظائف الصحية | المشمولة بسلم رواتب الموظفين العام |
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
المجموعة الثانية: الذين يحملون أو يدرسون تخصصات لا تتطابق مع تخصصاتهم 
السابقة في المعاهد الصحية وهؤلاء يمكن تقسيمهم إلى أربع شرائح  :Frown: 1)
الشريحة | تعريف الشريحة | كيفية معاملتهم |
الأولى | التخصص الاول مشمول بلائحة| يمكن لأصحاب هذه المجموعة أن يختارو أحد البديلين |
| الوظائف الصحية والثاني غير | التاليين :- |
| مشمول بها 0 | ألأول : تعيينهم بالدرجة الرابعة من المرتبة السادسة كما |
| | نصت عليه الفقرة اولاً من قرار وزارة الخدمة المدنية رقم |
| | 26698 وتاريخ 3/7/1415هـ |
| | الثانية : أو بقاؤهم على لائحة الوظائف الصحية مع عدم | 
| | إستفادتهم وظيفياً من تلك المؤهلات تمشياً مع دليل |
| | مؤهلات الوظائف الصحية الصادر بقراروزيرالخدمة |
| | المدنية رقم 29 وتاريخ 29/12/1415 هـ 0 |
| التخصص الأول غير مشمول | تعيين الخريج على وظيفة مشمولة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية | 
| مشمول باللائحة الصحية و | بموجب القواعد الصادرة بقراروزير الخدمة المدنية رقم |
الثانية | الثاني مشمول بها 0 | 26698 وتاريخ 3/7/1415 مع مراعاة راتبه السابق للتعيين |
| | وذلك بتصنيفه على( فئة فني ) وفقاً لسلم رواتب الوظائف |
| | الصحية على الدرجة التي يساوي راتبها راتبه وفقاً لسلم رواتب|
| | الموظفين العام أو يزيد عليه مباشرة ، وتسوية أوضاع الحالات |
| | القائمة وفقاً لذلك إعتباراًمن تاريخ التعيين على وظيفة مشمولة |
| | بلائحة الوظائف الصحية بموجب دبلوم الكليات الصحية | 
| | المتوسطة 0 |
| التخصص ألأول مشمول | يمنح الخريج درجتين إضافيتين إعتباراًمن تاريخ حصوله على |
الثالثة | بلائحة الوظائف الصحية و | شهادة إجتياز متطلبات دبلوم الكليات الصحية المتوسطة علىأن | 
| الثاني مشمول بها ولكنهما | تقوم الوزارة بتمكينه من مزاولة طبيعة عمل الوظيفة التي تتفق |
| مختلفين من حيث طبيعة |مهامها وإختصاصاتها مع تخصصه الدراسي الجديدفي مقرعملها | 
| التخصص 0 | المناسب وأن تقوم بتخصيص وظيفته بما يتفق مع ذلك مع مراعاة|
| | مقتضيات احكام المادة الثالثة عشرة من لائحة الوظائف الصحية |
| | وما يترتب على التعديل من أحكام خاصة بضوابط صرف البدلات|

| التخصص الاول غير مشمول | تعيين الخريج بالدرجة الرابعة من المرتبة اسادسة بموجب دبلوم |
| بلائحة الوظائف الصحية و | الكلية الصحية المتوسطة كما نصت عليه الفقرة (اولاً) من قرار | 
| الثاني مشمول بها ولكنهما | وزارة الخدمة المدنية رقم 26698 وتاريخ 3/7/1415هـ وعدم |
الرابعة | مختلفين من حيث طبيعة | منح من وصل راتبه الدرجة الرابعة من المرتبة السادسة أوتجاوزها 
| التخصص 0 | أي ميزة إضافية وذلك أسوة بالموظفين المشمولين بسلم الموظفين |
| | العام عندحصولهم على مؤهلات جديدة وهم على رأس العمل بعد |
| | وصولهم لمستويات التعيين لتلك المؤهلات 0 | 
المجموعة الثالثة : خريجو الكليات الصحية من حملة الثانوية العامة وهؤلاء على شريحتين :-
| |
الشريحة | تعريف الشريحة | كيفية معاملتهم 
الأولى |يحملون تخصصاً غيرمشمول| تعيينهم بالدرجة الرابعة من المرتبة السادسة وفقاً لقرار وزارة |
| بلائحة الوظائف الصحية 0 | الخدمة المدنية رقم 26698 وتاريخ 3/7/1415هـ |
الثانية | يحملون تخصصاً مشمولاً | تعيينهم بالدرجة الثالثة من المستوى الثاني من فئة / فني / وفقاً | 
| بلائحة الوظائف الصحية | لقرار وزارة الخدمة المدنية رقم 26698في 3/7/1415هـ | 

المجموعة الرابعة : خريجو الكليات الصحية تخصص (صحة المجتمع ) وهؤلاء يمكن تقسيمهم إلى أربع شرائح وذلك وفقاً للمؤهل الذي تم بموجبه الالتحاق بالكليات الصحية ( دبلوم المعاهد الصحي الثانوي ، أو الثانوية العامة )0 (2) 
الشريحة | تعريف الشريحة | كيفية معاملتهم |
| وتشمل الملتحقين بموجب | للخريج إختيار أحد البديلين التاليين :- |
الأولى | الثانوية العامة 0 |لأول:التعيين بالدرجة الرابعة من المرتبة السادسة بموجب شهادة |
| | الكلية الصحية ( صحة المجتمع ) على وظيفة (مراقب وبائيات )أو |
| | الثاني : إذا كان تم إعادة تأهيله لمدة لاتقل عن فصل دراسي كامل |
| | درس فيه جميع المواد الاساسية في التمريض ومنح بعد تخرجه شهادة|
| | فني تمريض فيتم تعيينه بموجبها على الدرجة الثالثة من المستوى |
| | الثاني من فئة / فني / وفقاً لسلم الوظائف الصحية 0 |
| وتشمل الملتحقين بموجب | يمنح الخريج علاوتين إضافيتين على راتبه في سلم رواتب الوظائف |
الثانية | المعاهد الصحية تخصص | الصحية على أن يمارس الخريج مهام تخصص التمريض ويمنح شهادة|
| (تمريض) 0 | ( فني تمريض ) 0 |
| وتشمل الملتحقين بموجب | للخريج إختيار أحد البديلين التاليين :- 
الثالثة | دبلوم المعاهد الصحية | الاول : منحه شهادة بمسمى (صحة المجتمع )وتعيينه بموجبها بالدرجة|
| تخصصات غير مشمولة | الرابعة من المرتبة السادسة على وظيفة مناسبة لتخصصه في |
| بلائحة الوظائف الصحية | المعاهد الصحية ( فني وبائيات – فني تغذية – فني إحصاء000إلخ |
| مثل التغذية أوالاحصاءأو | أو |
|المراقبين الصحيين 00أو | الثاني : إذا كان تم إعادة تأهيله لمدة لا تقل عن فصل دراسي كامل |
| غيرها0 | درس فيه جميع المواد الاساسية في التمريض ومنح بعد تخرجه شهادة |
| | فني تمريض فيتم تعيينه بموجبها على فئة / فني وفقاً لسلم رواتب |
| |الوظائف الصحية على الدرجة التي راتبها يساوي راتبه في سلم رواتب|
| | الموظفين العام أو يزيد عليه مباشرة إعتباراًمن تاريخ تعيينه على |
| | وظيفة مشمولة بلائحة الوظائف الصحية بموجب القواعد الصادرة |
| | بقرار وزارة الخدمة المدنية رقم 26698 وتاريخ 3/7/1415هـ |
| وتشمل الملتحقين بموجب | للخريج إختيار أحد البديلين التاليين :- |
الرابعة | دبلوم المعاهد الصحية | الاول : منحه شهادة بمسمى صحة المجتمع وتعيينه بموجبها بالدرجة |
|تخصصات مشمولة بلائحة | الرابعة من المرتبة السادسة على وظيفة ( مراقب وبائيات )وعدم |
| الوظائف الصحية مثل | منح من وصل راتبه الدرجة الرابعة من المرتبة السادسة أو تجاوزها|
| الأشعة أو التخديرأوغيرها | أي ميزة إضافية وذلك أسوة بالموظفين المشمولين بسلم الموظفين العام|
| | عند حصولهم على مؤهلات جديدة وهم على رأس العمل بعد وصولهم |
| | لمستويات التعيين لتلك المؤهلات 0 |
| | أو |
| | الثاني : إذا تم إعادة تأهيله لمدة لاتقل عن فصل دراسي كامل درس فيه|
| | جميع المواد الأساسية في التمريض ومنح بعد تخرجه شهادة فني |
| | تمريض فيمكن منحه علاوة إضافية واحدة فقط 0 |

ملحوظه: (1) (2)- تسري القواعد الخاصة بهذه المجموعة على الملتحقين بالكليات الصحية 
المتوسطة قبل صدور هذا القرار ولا يعتد بما قد يلتحق بعد صدوره من حالات 0

- كيفية معاملة الأطباء السعوديين تحت التدريب:-
- سبق أن صدر قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 67 وتاريخ 29/5/1413هـ ونص على مايلي:-
1- تصرف مكافأة شهرية للأطباء السعوديين تحت التدريب قدرها عشرة آلاف وسبعمائة
ريال ويشمل ذلك بدل النقل ويعاملون فيما يتعلق بساعات العمل الإضافي طبقاً للائحة
الوظائف الصحية 0 ويتم صرف ذلك من الجامعات والجهات الحكومية التي يتم التدريب
تحت إشرافها0
2- تحل هذه المكافأة محل أي مكافأة تصرف وفقاً لأي تنظيم 0

ترقية أطباء الاسنان غير الحاصلين على درجة الدكتوراه إلى طبيب إستشاري:
---------------------------------------------------------
- صدر قرار مجلس الخدمة المدنية رقم 1/1000 وتاريخ 9/9/1425 المبلغ بخطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء رقم 7/ب/54221 وتاريخ 11/11/1425هـ ونص على مايلي :- 
أولاً:- يعفى أطباء الاسنان الحاصلون على درجة الماجستير من شرط الحصول على الدكتوراه أو الزمالة او ما يعادلهما ويعينون على درجة (طبيب إستشاري ) بعد توفر الشروط التالية : 
1-أن يكون الطبيب متخصصاً في أحد الحقول العلاجية التالية:
- علاج عصب وجذور الاسنان - طب اسنان الاطفال 
- طب الفم - تقويم الاسنان
- طب الاسنان الشرعي - طب اسنان المجتمع 
-علاج الاسنان التحفظي - علاج اللثة
- امراض الفم - تركيبات الاسنان والاستعاضة السنية 
- جراحة الفم والوجه والفكين - أشعة الفم والوجه والفكين
2- أن يكون الطبيب قد حصل على درجة الماجستيرأو شهادة التدريب السريري المعادل للماجستير في نفس التخصص قبل نهاية عام 1421هـ مع إكمال ست سنوات خبرة في أحد التخصصات العلاجية لطب الأسنان سالفة الذكر بعد الحصول على ذلك المؤهل 0
3- أن يكون الطبيب على رأس العمل وممارساً لنفس التخصص وقت ترشيحه لفئة(طبيب إستشاري)0
4- أن يحصل الطبيب على تقدير لا يقل عن (جيد) في تقويم الأداء الوظيفي والتقويم المهني 0
5- أن يجتاز الطبيب إختباراً للحصول على تصنيف مهني يعادل درجةالاختصاص السعودية تقوم به المجالس العلمية الخاصة بطب الأسنان بالهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية يشمل تقديم الطبيب حالات علاجية موثقة في مجال تخصصه يتم تحديد عددها ونوعيتها وتقييمها من قبل المجالس العلمية 0 
6- توفر الوظيفة الشاغرة في الميزانية0 
ثانيأ:- يعتبر هذا الترتيب معالجة لحالات فردية خاصة قائمة حالياً ولايقاس عليها مستقبلا

----------

